# Selling beans



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

My friend has recently started a cup cake business and has asked if I'll do a few bags of fresh beans for her to sell on her shop type thing she has. I am concerned I need insurance. Does anyone know if it is a legal requirement or just best practise?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi,

Might be worth asking this in one of the coffee industry sections of ths forum, I am sure someone will be able to advise

Mike


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

A lot will depend on your definition of "a few bags". If you're going to do a dozen or so bags just to see what the demand is, then I'd be inclined to suck it and see. If it turns out that there is a steady demand - even though small - then obviously the same considerations come into play that affect any business. If you're roasting for profit from home then you need to be talking to your house insurance company - the last thing that you would want is an invalid insurance policy if you have a roaster fire!

Once it becomes a commercial operation, then you'll be dealing with a whole gamut of red tape - hygiene, labelling, weights and measures, public liability, etc


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

It's more of a favour to them really so I would probably cap it at 4-5 250g bags a week. I don't want it to be anything more than that.

I guess what I'm looking for is do I legally have to have public liability if I just do it for a few weeks. If I do then I'll likely tell them I'm not able to do it as quite frankly it's more hassle than its worth! I don't see why if they come round to mine and physically roast it they are not covered under their own insurance?


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Also just to add I won't be making any cash out of it I'll just be giving it them at whatever it costs me.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Will you be adding anything for electricity, bags, labels or your time? You should, otherwise if it becomes popular then you will be trading at a loss since you have already set an expected price. I don't think your friend would mind if you added a profit margin as a way of sponsoring your hobby


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

they can pay me in cake! thats assuming I get the legal situation confirmed!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

jimrobo said:


> I don't see why if they come round to mine and physically roast it they are not covered under their own insurance?


Ah, now there's a whole new ball game! Coming onto YOUR premises, using YOUR equipment, under YOUR direction. I-spy the potential for mega-litigation if anything goes wrong!


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

well I can take my roaster to hers???


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

and she can do it under her own direction!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Sounds like a grand plan to me - particularly payment in cake!

Isn't it sad that these days you have to keep looking over your shoulder and try to anticipate the worst instead of just helping out a friend?

Sent via Tapatalk from my HTC Desire HD.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Jonathan!

How's it going? How are the van preparations going? What sort of roaster are you using t do these beans? I found that my council aren't that bothered about my operation from a commercial point of view because of the roaster capacity. If you are using a small roaster, they will be a lot less bothered about it than if you wer using a big commercial machine! I have public liability insurance for my van and that covers the roaster too, as primarily it is there to supply my business with beans. You would probably be able to do something similar when you get your van. As long as you don;t have the roaster running 24/7, you should be able to get away with supplying a few bags to other people.

all the best

Andy


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Andy,

I am still definitely on for getting one of the vans but after realising I definitely need the tm if I am going to be driving it anywhere I am just saving up the extra cash. also location is still a problem so I am just getting a good list of all the events I can do. I suspect I can still turn a small profit from the events alone. Also while I was still saving up I was keeping a lookout to see if any of the apes come up 2nd hand. For the price of the tm new with extras I could probably almost set up a coffee shop in the centre of town! Not that I am looking to do that though.

As far as the beans I was literally only going to be doing a max of 4-5 bags a week just in my behmor for her. I have to admit I've never really been a cake type of person but she makes the most amazing oreo cup cake which is a dark chocolate sponge with frosting and an Oreo biscuit underneath. Also she just started making a mini dark chocolate sponge that's covered in cinder toffee. You get a sort of toffee deep chocolate satisfying crunch! Both go amazingly with a double espresso. It's a match made in heaven!! When I told her she thought it would be a great idea to do a few bags. They have a cafe in the place where they sell there cakes. Right next door to them and no joke the coffee they sell is Nescafé instant!!!!! I should take my expo bar down and pull some free espresso with their cakes!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Sounds fantastic!......and yes, you should definitely go and do some decent coffee for them - show them how its done!! If you are just doing a few bags a week, I wouldn't worry too much about being seen as a commercial operation by the coffee police!! Good luck with it mate!


----------

